# OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451








BIKE CATEGORIES WILL BE OG,STREET CUSTOM, FULL CUSTOM, TRIKES, PEDAL CARS NEED MORE INFO CALL CJ AT 323 517-3710


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> FLYER COMING SOON
> 
> ...


*if you gona need flyers printed , you know im here doing printing now*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 12 2010, 05:49 AM~16868405
> *:wow:
> *


Sup Paul :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MUSIC BY THE







DJ







YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> FLYER COMING SOON
> 
> ...


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:cool








:  SOUNDS GOOD FRANKIE WILL C U THERE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 13 2010, 01:07 AM~16878290
> *  :cool
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB 
WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16884375
> *TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB
> WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds like a good one coming up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 13 2010, 01:07 AM~16878290
> *  :cool
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16873887
> *MUSIC BY THE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 AM~16895808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*POSTED YOUR EVENT FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND 
I'LL ANNOUNCE YOUR EVENT AT ALL CAR SHOWS I DJ AT....*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 15 2010, 08:25 PM~16901104
> *POST YOUR EVENT FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND
> I'LL ANNOUNCE YOUR EVENT AT ALL CAR SHOWS I DJ AT....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

you vendors can call steve 323 282-0929 or frank 562-869-5451.








for more info


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

if everything gose will 

Antique Style will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Mar 17 2010, 12:35 AM~16913985
> *if everything gose will
> 
> Antique Style will be there :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Mar 17 2010, 12:35 AM~16913985
> *if everything gose will
> 
> Antique Style will be there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 16 2010, 07:29 PM~16911043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 15 2010, 09:52 AM~16895808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin: i will see if i can get the old memories high desert chapter to go


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Mar 18 2010, 11:14 AM~16927407
> *:biggrin:  i will see if i can get the old memories high desert chapter to go
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 18 2010, 10:05 AM~16926796
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OK TO BBQ ON THE PARK SIDE :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16942615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 12 2010, 05:49 AM~16868405
> *:wow:
> *


COME CHECK OUT OUR SHOW ON SAT APRIL 10, 2010


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 20 2010, 09:01 AM~16944708
> *COME CHECK OUT OUR SHOW ON SAT APRIL 10, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sonsofsoulcc (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 12 2010, 04:49 AM~16868405
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories S.G.V. will be there.


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

WHATS UP FRANKIE NICE TATTOO HOMIE THATS RIGHT OLD MEMORIES FAMILIA


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 25 2010, 10:33 AM~16997234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Mar 24 2010, 01:40 AM~16983100
> *Old Memories S.G.V. will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Mar 28 2010, 07:57 AM~17022395
> *
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16942615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

good car shows


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17033038
> *good car shows
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"TTT for the Homies"*

 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 29 2010, 05:41 PM~17036776
> *"TTT for the Homies"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

COME ON JUNE 13TH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16956386
> *:biggrin:
> *


OLD MEMORIES LOSANGELES WILL BE THERE WITH THERE BBQ   :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16956386
> *:biggrin:
> *


OLD MEMORIES LOSANGELES WILL BE THERE WITH THERE BBQ   :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES SGV








:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES SGV


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

BUMP UP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

BUMP UP


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...











come on june 13th


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 7 2010, 01:05 PM~17124149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 5 2010, 12:19 AM~17098230
> *BUMP UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

OLD MEMORIES LA WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 10 2010, 07:38 PM~17155102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT for the Homies *


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T 

- Last years was fun !


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 12 2010, 05:32 PM~17172038
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 12 2010, 01:47 PM~17170086
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 12 2010, 07:12 PM~17173228
> *T T T
> 
> - Last years was fun !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 13 2010, 04:55 AM~17176654
> *good luck!
> *


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 14 2010, 04:14 PM~17193468
> *
> *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 19 2010, 09:14 PM~16942615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 15 2010, 05:37 AM~17199516
> *
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Look for TECHNIQUES to represent on our viclas for sure.*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 15 2010, 12:20 PM~17202324
> *Look for TECHNIQUES to represent on our viclas for sure.
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 AM~16895808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 18 2010, 11:35 AM~17228013
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17230748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...



 *REFLECTIONS SO CAL. Car Club will be there. *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 19 2010, 08:41 AM~17235786
> * REFLECTIONS SO CAL. Car Club will be there.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 25 2010, 10:33 AM~16997234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 21 2010, 04:39 AM~17256528
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*COME OUT & HAVE A NICE CRUISE ON A SATURDAY NIGHT
LISTEN TO FIRME MUSIC FROM 
DJ CHENTE ~ THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO AND 
ANGEL BABY ~ 99.1 KGGI AND 88.3 ATZLAN RADIO*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 21 2010, 10:55 AM~17258986
> *COME OUT & HAVE A NICE CRUISE ON A SATURDAY NIGHT
> LISTEN TO FIRME MUSIC FROM
> DJ CHENTE ~ THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO AND
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17262801
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 20 2010, 01:33 PM~17249781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>This style of car show is the shit and I will be there for sure on my vicla representing the big "TFFT".</span>*


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 21 2010, 10:29 PM~17266924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17265669
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>This style of car show is the shit and I will be there for sure on my vicla representing the big "TFFT".</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 21 2010, 10:24 PM~17266872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17258986
> *COME OUT & HAVE A NICE CRUISE ON A SATURDAY NIGHT
> LISTEN TO FIRME MUSIC FROM
> DJ CHENTE ~ THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO AND
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

don"t be left out


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 25 2010, 02:55 PM~17296796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

GOING TO BE A FIRME SHOW :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 25 2010, 01:55 PM~17296796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Bump Up


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 25 2010, 01:55 PM~17296796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 26 2010, 09:20 AM~17304655
> *Bump Up
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 26 2010, 03:08 PM~17308296
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 27 2010, 04:39 AM~17315488
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 28 2010, 07:23 AM~17328291
> *almost here
> *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 25 2010, 01:54 PM~17296792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*O.G. CHENTE & MRS O.G. WILL ROLL IN WITH STYLE 
LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FIRME EVENT. *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR SHOWS IN NELA :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17340466
> *O.G. CHENTE & MRS O.G. WILL ROLL IN WITH STYLE
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FIRME EVENT.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 29 2010, 08:39 AM~17340466
> *O.G. CHENTE & MRS O.G. WILL ROLL IN WITH STYLE
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FIRME EVENT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

BUMP IT UP


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17347581
> *BUMP IT UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17340466
> *O.G. CHENTE & MRS O.G. WILL ROLL IN WITH STYLE
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FIRME EVENT.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Bump It


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 30 2010, 11:18 PM~17357271
> *Bump It
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


























FROM ARE FAMILY TO YOURS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT IMPRESSIONS LA CC ROLO PREZ....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 3 2010, 11:04 AM~17373609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 3 2010, 10:04 AM~17373609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ok to b-que on the park side :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*THANKS BROTHER FOR THE PICS* :biggrin: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 3 2010, 11:04 AM~17373609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 4 2010, 08:58 AM~17385943
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17379058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17379058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 6 2010, 03:50 AM~17407265
> *
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 25 2010, 02:54 PM~17296792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

BBQ AND SHOW IS BETTER THAN CHILLING AT HOME


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 7 2010, 08:59 AM~17418330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 16 2010, 07:29 PM~16911043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 7 2010, 07:59 AM~17418330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 7 2010, 08:59 AM~17418330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@May 11 2010, 06:54 PM~17459163
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 16 2010, 07:29 PM~16911043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 13 2010, 05:12 PM~17481453
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

cruise on down


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 15 2010, 09:52 AM~16895808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 13 2010, 07:29 PM~17482944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 13 2010, 07:29 PM~17482944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*WAITING TO DJ AT YOUR EVENT HOMIES*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 17 2010, 10:47 AM~17515287
> *WAITING TO DJ AT YOUR EVENT HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


 see u sat


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*WE HAVE YOUR SPOT WAITING FOR YOU* :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 17 2010, 12:08 PM~17516065
> * see u sat
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 17 2010, 12:17 PM~17516147
> *WE HAVE YOUR SPOT WAITING FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:   MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM THE IMPRESSIONS FAMILY ROLO :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 18 2010, 02:59 PM~17530341
> *:biggrin:     MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM THE IMPRESSIONS FAMILY ROLO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THE OLD MEMORIES FAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@May 18 2010, 11:16 PM~17536590
> *EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THE OLD MEMORIES FAM. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Bump This ! What up Frank seen you on
Van Nuys Blvd couldn't catch up traffic. Take care


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 19 2010, 10:54 PM~17547921
> *Bump This ! What up Frank seen you on
> Van Nuys Blvd couldn't catch up traffic. Take care
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW COMING UP :yes: :h5:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ok to b-que on the park side :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17566692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 23 2010, 09:44 AM~17576580
> * FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

is there gona be a Best Of Show for bikes ?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17577113
> *is there gona be a Best Of Show for bikes ?
> *


sorry no. :nosad:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17576633
> *:biggrin:  just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


OK


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 24 2010, 05:52 AM~17584866
> *OK
> *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2010, 08:53 AM~17576633
> *:biggrin:  just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@May 25 2010, 10:00 AM~17598264
> *      :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 25 2010, 08:49 AM~17597589
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 16 2010, 07:29 PM~16911043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 27 2010, 08:31 AM~17620674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17620748
> *:thumbsup: Bump to the Top
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 27 2010, 07:21 PM~17627102
> *:biggrin:
> *



 TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

two weeks more :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17636594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 30 2010, 09:44 AM~17646628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17617537
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

"TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE"


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 13 2010, 07:29 PM~17482944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

one more week


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 4 2010, 08:14 PM~17699448
> *one more week
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16873887
> *MUSIC BY THE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*CANT WAIT BROTHER...
"THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO"
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Jun 6 2010, 12:17 PM~17709073
> *CANT WAIT BROTHER...
> "THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO"
> WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17576633
> *:biggrin:  just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 4 2010, 08:14 PM~17699448
> *one more week
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will see you there on Sun


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:39 AM~17714694
> *we will see you there on Sun
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16942615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

don't get locked out !!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE  








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jun 7 2010, 08:06 PM~17722150
> *THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

WWW.OLDMEMORIESSGV.COM</span>


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724429
> *WWW.OLDMEMORIESSGV.COM</span>
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17721489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 06:19 PM~17721439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 9 2010, 03:28 PM~17740291
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17721489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will see you guys on sunday


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> :biggrin:











[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

>


:biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17576633
> *:biggrin:  just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17721489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 10 2010, 06:48 PM~17753729
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2010, 08:53 AM~17576633
> *:biggrin:  just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17753729
> *
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17576633
> *:biggrin:  just some new info old memories cars that attend will not be judged :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Limited cc will be there can't miss this show in our back yard


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 11 2010, 08:02 AM~17758351
> *Limited cc will be there can't miss this show in our back yard
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17721489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17566692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2010, 07:39 PM~17764349
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2010, 07:40 PM~17764358
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 06:19 PM~17721439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16873887
> *MUSIC BY THE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@May 20 2010, 07:23 PM~17556068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Jun 11 2010, 09:21 PM~17764609
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17721489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 12 2010, 05:23 PM~17769674
> *
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16865088
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

To all the homies that are in to Lowrider bikes, Delgado's Bike Shop will be in the HOUSE at the OLD MEMORIES show tomorrow , I have all those custom parts for your Biklas!!!! hit me up and dont forget to ask for that Chicano Discount....


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Old Memories Eastside for a great show. Best of Friends Los Angeles had a firme time.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Good show had fun LIMITED cc had a blast nice shaded area


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Jun 13 2010, 04:53 PM~17775886
> *Thanks Old Memories Eastside for a great show. Best of Friends Los Angeles had a firme time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 13 2010, 07:16 PM~17776830
> *Good show had fun LIMITED cc had a blast nice shaded area
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks to all who attend our show :biggrin: next show some time in oct or nov. thanks to all from old memories eastside :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good car show..good food, good DJ!
Click here for more pics


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES had a firme time....


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jun 14 2010, 08:58 AM~17781383
> *THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES had a firme time....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 14 2010, 05:25 AM~17780201
> *good car show..good food, good DJ!
> Click here for more pics
> 
> ...


----------

